# Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 vs. BX2450L



## tomsifu (19. Oktober 2010)

Tach zusammen,

möchte mir gerne einen neuen Monitor zulegen und hab mich nach längerer Recherche für den Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 entschieden.

Jetzt sehe ich auf Amazon, dass es den auch als BX2450L gibt. Kann mir einer sagen wofür das L steht, nach der Produktbeschreibung sind die beide identisch?

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 60,9 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L 61 cm widescreen Full-HD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Gruß


----------



## Semih91 (19. Oktober 2010)

Vllt, dass es 0,1cm größer ist?


----------



## tomsifu (19. Oktober 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Vllt, dass es 0,1cm größer ist?



Ja ist klar L wie Large!

Bin nur verunsichert, da der BX2450L erst seit September im Programm ist und der BX2450 seit Juni. Ist der L ein Nachfolger oder ist das gleiche Modell nur 2x gelistet bei Amazon?


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2010)

Hier sind beide Modelle im Vergleich

Compare Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L and Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue

Die Artikenummer ist bei Amazon.de auch total gleich.

Ich würde den BX2450L nehmen.


----------



## tomsifu (20. Oktober 2010)

Zunächst einmal danke für die Antworten. Drei Fragen hätte ich aber noch zum BX2450L:



Welche Vorteile bringt eigtl. LED, außer dem Stromspareffekt?
Kann einer was zur Winkelabhängigkeit im Vergleich zum Nicht-LED sagen?
Ist die Bildqualität, Ausleuchtung und Farbhomogenität des BX2450L mit dem Samsung Syncmaster P2470H vergleichbar?


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

Zu:
1. LED ist heller, bringt einen höheren Kontrast und einen hohen Schwarzwert
2. Da es immernoch ein LCD ist, ändert sich daran nichts. Bei meinem Monitor (XL2370) ist die Winkelabhängikeit nicht störend.
3. Die Ausleuchtung ist bei LED wesentlich besser! Die Bildqualität wird durch den höheren Kontrast verbessert.


----------



## cayno (21. Oktober 2010)

gut zu wissen wollte genau die selbe frage stellen !


----------



## Whitey (21. Oktober 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> 2. Da es immernoch ein LCD ist, ändert sich daran nichts. Bei meinem Monitor (XL2370) ist die Winkelabhängikeit nicht störend.



Du wolltest glaube ich schreiben, "Da es immernoch ein TN-Panel ist" da ein Monitor mit IPS oder PVA-Panel natürlich auch ein LCD ist. Ansonsten sehr richtig deine Antworten.


----------



## Necthor (22. Oktober 2010)

Die "L" Version kann ich weder bei Hardwareschotte noch bei idealo und auch nicht  bei Geizhals finden.


----------



## Necrobutcher (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist auch ziemlich rille. 1mm Unterschied und der 1mm auch nur im Rahmen.


----------



## alm0st (22. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir bei Hardwareversand einfach den BX2450 bestellt. Bin schon gespannt, wenn ich ihn heute Abend oder morgen Früh anschließen darf. Ein wirklicher Sinn der "L-Version" ergibt sich nicht wirklich, die entscheidenden Specs sind ja identisch...


----------



## tomsifu (2. November 2010)

Also der Unterschied zwischen dem BX2450 und dem BX2450L scheint  definitiv nur die Größe zu sein. Habe den BX2450L hier und da steht  23,6'' drauf. Die Produktbeschreibung bei Amazon ist also falsch. Auf  der Seite steht, dass der BX2450L ein 24'' sei und 61cm  Bildschirmdiagonale hat (er hat aber 59cm). Da ich nunmal 24'' und  keine 23,6'' haben wollte werde ich den "L" morgen wieder  zurückschicken.


----------



## Chaostm (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich aus gegebenem Anlass auch mal zu den Spekulationen äußern. Zunächst mal ist die Größe ist nicht der "wahre" Unterschied sondern zwei kleine Details in der Technik. Die Geräte sind sonst soweit Baugleich.

Amazon hat hier auch keine falschen Angaben gemacht. So ziemlich alle Hersteller nehmen sich das Recht heraus die Zollwerte auf den nächst höheren vollen Wert auf- oder abzurunden.

Folglich verkaufen Sie uns ein 23,6" Gerät als ein 24" Gerät. Mir persönlich ist das relativ Schnuppe, da mir keiner erzählen kann er würde einen Größenunterschied von 0,4" in der Diagonalen erkennen wenn er vor dem Teil sitzt.

Die genaue Bedeutung der Bezeichnungen L & H sind mir auch noch nicht ganz klar, aber es könnte auch "Low" und "High" bedeuten.

Es gibt dennoch 2 kleine Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Modellen.

der BX2450L hat einen Pixelabstand von 0,272 mm bei 59,94cm
der BX2450  hat einen Pixelabstand von 0,277 mm bei 60,96cm

was dann auf diese Größe den Unterschied von gut 1cm ausmacht. Sprich: durch die kleinere Lochmaske erreicht der "L" die FullHD Auflösung von 1920x1024 Pixeln bereits bei 59,94cm.  

Des Weiteren unterstützt der BX2450L HDCP via DVI was der BX2450 nicht tut. Hat man also eine Grafikkarte mit DVI Ausgang und schliesst diese via Adapter an den HDMI Anschluss des BX2450 an, kann es sein das dieser das Bild einer kopiergeschützten HD-DVD oder Blu-rayverweigert und statt dessen nur tiefes Schwarz ausgibt.

Infos und Vergleiche findet man übrigens binnen weniger Minuten direkt auf den Seiten des Herstellers: SAMSUNG Deutschland - Willkommen im digitalen Zeitalter

PS: Ich habe den BX2450L gestern als "wow Angebot des Tages" bei eby für 179,- Euronen ergattert und freue mich schon auf das Teil. So bekommt mein Samung LE46A959 einen kleinen Bruder.

PPS: Egal welches der beiden Modelle man nimmt, Qualitativ kann man kaum was falsch machen. Samsung ist nicht umsonst zum elften Mal in Folge als Monitorhersteller des Jahres gewählt worden:

http://www.samsung.de/webcontent/in...arningdetail11_monitorherstellernr1pdf_291209


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke für dein Bericht und für die Kohle hast du ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht, Glückwunsch. Aber natürlich unterstützt der BX2450 HDCP, der Unterschied zur L Version ist wirklich nur die Größe sonst nichts!


----------



## 2fast4you (9. Dezember 2010)

es gibt in der tat unterschiede zwischen den beiden monitoren:

der bildschirm der L version ist etwas größer

die L version hat einen etwas kleineren pixelabstand

die L version unterstützt außerdem HDCP via DVI-Anschluss

zu guter letzt ist die L version 0.3 kilogramm schwerer

mfg


----------



## tomsifu (9. Dezember 2010)

2fast4you schrieb:


> es gibt in der tat unterschiede zwischen den beiden monitoren:
> 
> der bildschirm der L version ist etwas größer
> 
> ...




Nein die "L" Version ist kleiner, nämlich 23,6'' anstatt 24'' (hatte beide hier stehen) und ja der Pixelabstand bei einem kleineren Bildschirm ist bei gleicher Auflösung kleiner. Die Differenz im Pixelabstand dürfte vom menschlichen Auge nicht wahrgenommen werden, der Unterschied in der Bildschirmdiagonalen dagegen aber schon.


----------



## 2fast4you (10. Dezember 2010)

ok, dass habe ich wohl übersehen xD


----------



## cortez91 (18. April 2011)

Sorry, dass ich den Thread hier ausgrabe, aber google spuckt nunmal auch etwas ältere Threads aus 

Nen Tipp für die Sparfüchse unter euch: Es gibt den BX2450L gerade bei Amazon.de für gerade mal 169,95 Euro. Wenn der Unterschied wirklich nur die Größe ist, ist das doch ein gutes Angebot, oder? Für 0,4 Zoll bezahl ich jedenfalls keine 30 Euro mehr


----------

